# TIME FOR THE HYSTERECTOMY



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I went to my ob/gyn doc today and he says it's time for the hysterectomy. He did a dnc and a lap test on me in April and diagnosed me with adenomyosis. The last 8 weeks have been sheer misery for me. I am in pain 24/7 and bloated so bad that I cannot fit into most of my clothes. I told my ob/gyn that I wanted to consult a gastro doc before I have the surgery and he said that was a great idea. My gastro doc isn't here in my town anymore so he is going to get my in to see another one that I have been trying to see for years - he's supposed to be the best. I am only 35 but I have 2 wonderful children and do not want anymore. Ever since my son was born 4 years ago I have struggled with female issues and add that to ibs issues, my quality of life is going downhill way to fast. Wish me luck! Not sure what I will do if this doesn't fix some of my problems.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good Luck MindyI am having a lot of issues too and my Nurse Practitioner recently mentioned the word hysterectomy -- and right now I am not receptive to it. I am getting ready to see a gastro doc too and hope they can help me. I have endo and fibroids that have recently flared up. But after reading this site, I think it could IBS so I am going to pursue that route. Again, good luck and I hope you find healing!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I was just diagnosed with Adenomyosis too. I have an appointment with by gyno this thursday to discuss treatment. The specialist who diagnosed me said I had 4 options. Pain killers, IUD, birth control or hysterectomy. I'd like to try the b.c. first before anything else. Hysterectomy scares me a little.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please be careful with the birth control pills. I just finished taking them and only lasted for two weeks on them. The made me much worse - I got, server pain, to the point where I was in the bed doubled over, diarhea (sp), back pain, nausea. I started search for answers and found this site. I also found interesting info on the endo website that BC pills can cause more problems than they solve for SOME women, not all. Just be aware and good luck. Personally, I will not take any more hormone treatments because I dont respond well (all of them have made me have MORE pain and it is so frustrating). So I am investigating natural methods to control this. I just found out about Bromelain which is a dietary enzyme that helps with inflammation and helps digestion. I am keeping my fingers crossed with this one until I see the doctor.


----------



## 21071 (Aug 30, 2006)

> quote:Adenomyosis


Seeing as you all have been told you have Adenomyosis aka internal endometriosis can you tell me what it felt like. I have pelvic pain besides my IBS(i have the pain down pat). Alot of the symptoms described as i.e are what i have down to a T, now i know there are many things out there or explanations but i am just nervous, i have had a pap/wet smear done and everything was fine(i know it doesn't detect endo.). I don't know what to do i feel as if something is wrong but my doctor as no idea and pretty much said your tests were fine talk to you later...nor is there the money to let my doctor figure it out...i just want to know what it feels like not not feel pain from either my IBS or from the pelvic problems im having or even both at the same time(now that ones a horrible feeling)


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Ally. About Adenomyosis pain; Have you ever had a child? For me, the pain feels like I'm giving birth. My back ach is very low and it starts hurting a week before my period and once my flow starts it's more of a numb-pain. I often find myself needing to sit down a lot b/c of it. Other than the pain, my flow is VERY heavy and clots that are so big I feel like my insides are coming out. I used to have 5 day periods. Now they are 7-9 days long. I spot the day before my period and the day after it finishes. The past few months I've begun getting cramps in between periods. My doc says it does worsen over time, so apparently it's progresssing. I had a vaginal ultra-sound done. That's how the found out what I had.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

This all sounds so familiar! I have been getting progressively worse pain and bloating before my periods for about two years now. I am to the point now where I really only feel good for about 1-2 weeks out of every month, then the bloating and pain starts. It does feel a lot like labor pains sometimes and my periods are so much heavier than before and last longer. The cramps get so bad I have to lie down with a heating pad for a whole day sometimes.I was thinking it was just perimenopause (I'm 43) and it very well may be, but now I'm thinking I might go talk to my doctor about this.Marty


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Packer Fan- thats exactly what I went through after my son was born 4 years ago. I went to the doctor because everytime I started to feel better a new month began and so did the bloat and pain. My surgery got scheduled today - September 26th is the day! The only thing I am worried about is the recovery time. It took me twice as long as a 'normal' person to recover from the d&c and the lap surgery. My doctor told me 3-5 weeks for the hysterectomy. Hopefully that's all it will take.Go to the doctor and have it checked - there is no reason to be in more pain then you have to.By the way - my doctor gave me new meds for the pain - - 'ponstel'. works great on period pain.


----------

